# My routine....what do ya think?



## Billie7 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok..I am probably going to get slammed for having to much volume, but let me say that it is workin, I have had lots of gains.  But I guess I would like to know how to make it better?  But am not willing to change the amount of day's I go...  Any input would be great!...Thanks... 


This is my routine, it is what I have been doin for a while, but I do change things up every other week. Usually change the order or take a few things out and put in a few different things.

I usually do 10 reps on most things, but sometimes the last set will only be 6-8.

Monday--Bi/Tri
DB standing curl..1st set 25lbs next 3.. 30lbs
BB standing curl...55lbs all 4 sets
cable curls...40lbs all 4 sets
seated BB curls...45 lbs all 4 sets
rope pulls..60lbs 2 sets..70 lbs 2 sets
Tricep's
DB Kick Back's...15lbs all 4 sets
BB skull crushers...35lbs 2 sets, 45lbs 2-sets
Rope pull downs...50lbs 2 sets..60lbs 2 sets


Tuesday--Chest
DB press...25lbs..30lbs..35lbs..40lbs
flys..2 sets 15lbs...2 sets 20lbs
DB pull overs..30lbs..35.lbs...40lbs..45lbs
Cable cross over...40lbs 2 sets..50lbs 2 sets
seated machine prss...35lb plates all 4 sets
Incline DB press...25lbs..30lbs..35lbs..40lbs
I try to do reg. bench every couple weeks.

Wednesday--Legs
Squats...85lbs(including bar weight)...95lbs...115lbs..135lb All of these ATG!
Lunges...35-40lb DB..all 4 sets
Leg press...250lbs..270lbs..290..310
Standing calf raise...160lbs 15 reps..140lbs 13 reps..130lbs 13 reps...120lbs 15 reps
seated calf raise...same as standing


Thursday--Back
Lat pull down..60lbs all 4 sets(front and back)
seated cable rows...90bls..100..100..110lbs
lying T-Bar rows...45lbs all 4 sets
back extentions...body weight, 4 sets of 15
V-Bar pull down...50lbs..60lbs..70lbs..60lbs
I use this other machine...I can't remember the name but you sit and pull back the weight. I use one arm at a time. I use 45lbs..55lbs...55lbs...55lbs
Pull ups, wide grip..I am still not good at these, I get a little assistace from the machine. 4 sets


Friday--Shoulders
Plate raises...35lbs
seated DB Press...25lbs..30lbs..35lbs..40lbs
Upright row BB...45lbs..55lbs...65...55
Push Press...55lb...65...75...85
Lying one are raise...10lbs all 4 sets
standing side lat. raise..15lbs all 4 sets

Right now my order is...
Mon-Chest
Tues-Bi/Tri
Wed.-Legs
Thurs-shoulders
Fri-Back
I also do 15 min. on tread before I lift, and have been tryin to do jump rope at least twice a week.


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello and welcome!!  

I'm sure you'll get a lot of replies here so I'll just keep mine short and sweet. I would read the stickies in the Training forum. There is a ton of excellent information in there from some very knowledgable people who know their stuff! Guaranteed you'll learn lots if you take the time to go through it!


----------



## mike456 (Jan 31, 2007)

train movements not bodyparts
if you like to go to the gym frequently do an upper/lower 2xs a week


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 31, 2007)

mike456 said:


> train movements not bodyparts
> if you like to go to the gym frequently do an upper/lower 2xs a week



Thank you, but I used to do "upper/Lower', it was good but not enough.  And 2xs a week just isn't enough either.  I do a lot of the Big Movements..Deadlifts, squats, Push Press, Lunges and been trying to learn Clean and Press.  Thank you for your input though!...


----------



## Billie7 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> Hello and welcome!!
> 
> I'm sure you'll get a lot of replies here so I'll just keep mine short and sweet. I would read the stickies in the Training forum. There is a ton of excellent information in there from some very knowledgable people who know their stuff! Guaranteed you'll learn lots if you take the time to go through it!



Hi and Thank you!
I will have to take some time and go through them...Thanks!  BTW....Nice Back!..


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome. I concur that you should read all the stickies here.

General comments:
- Yes, it's too much volume. Try keeping it to 6-7 exercises per workout maximum. 4 of those should generally be compound.
- Generally do compound exercises first.
- Focus on the compound exercises, like flat bench press, squats and deadlifts. Military press, pullups, dips, rows and some unilateral work are great too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 31, 2007)

I think Mike meant do Upper/Lower 2 times a week, not 2 times a week total workouts. So:

Upper, Lower, Rest, Upper, Lower, Rest, Rest.

Which is 4 times a week rather than 2.

Its good you're doing compound movements, but theres still a lot of unnecessary isolation work in there too.

For example: why 4 types of curl? Replace 3 of them with a few good sets of chin ups and keep a standing barbell curl at the end if you have to.

Concentrate on really going balls out (ovaries out?) 3 or 4 times a week on 80-100% compound movements, and perhaps do 1 or 2 isolation movements at the end to finish off. This'll leave more time for rest, so you can keep the intensity up every time.

A lot of people here dont to any isolation at all, me included these days. If anything its helped rather than hindered.

Id either go with what Mike said about Upper/Lower, or do a fullbody 3x a week program.

Welcome also!


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok...I have been thinking about this routine, what if I did this....

Mon  Chest/Tri
        DB press or Bench
        cable flys
        pull overs
        Incline bench
        machine press
        Skull crushers
        DB behind head
        Rope pull

Tues-shoulder
        Plate raises
        Push press
        Standing side lat. raise
        Lying one arm raise
        DB press

Wed-Legs
        Squat's
        Lunges
        Extensions/leg press
        Standing calf raise

Thurs-Back/Bi
         Lat pull down
         Deadlifts
         pull ups
         machine ( I don't know what it's called, but you sit and pull back one or both handles)
         Seated cable rows
         BB curls
         DB curls

Fri-Cardio
     20 min tread
     Farmers walks
     jump rope
     Maybe some rear delt work, because I am lacking.
Every thing is at 4 sets, between 10-8 reps.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Billie, i just wondered where the hamstring exercises are? I train legs twice a week and i would recommend Good Mornings, RDL's and SLD's. I would also throw in hyper extensions for your lower back.

I truly think you are missing out on a fair bit of muscle growth potential by leaving these muscles out of your routine.

Best of luck!


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hi Billie, i just wondered where the hamstring exercises are? I train legs twice a week and i would recommend Good Mornings, RDL's and SLD's. I would also throw in hyper extensions for your lower back.
> 
> I truly think you are missing out on a fair bit of muscle growth potential by leaving these muscles out of your routine.
> 
> Best of luck!



Actually my ham's are in pretty good shape, I do walking lunges everyweek with 35-40lb DB's, for about 5 months now or so. I really believe thats why my squat has gotten much better.  I also have done hyper extensions, but just not lately.  Tryin to change things up a bit.  I have been thinking about doing Good morinings though, I have never done them.....Thank you!...


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Add shoulders w/ chest and tris and u got er.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Add shoulders w/ chest and tris and u got er.



I need lots more work on my shoulders, I don't think I could really hit either one hard enough if I was to do them both together.  I really think shoulders need their own day....But other than that, you think this routine is better?..Thank you!...


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

I still think your doing far to many exercises. And I do think shoulders go on your first day. Ever think maybe your overdoing your shoulders and thats why they need work? I am going to bow out of this one and let others help you, because I think you've heard enough from me. Lets get P funk in on this.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> I still think your doing far to many exercises. And I do think shoulders go on your first day. Ever think maybe your overdoing your shoulders and thats why they need work? I am going to bow out of this one and let others help you, because I think you've heard enough from me. Lets get P funk in on this.



Sorry if I am being a pain in the ass, but I have never really done a whole lot for my shoulders, just the last 5 months or so I have dedicated a whole day to shoulders.  I just can't see how doing only 3-4 exercises a day and only 3 day's a week is really going to help me....Sorry again for being a pain!...


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 1, 2007)

WAY WAY WAY too much volume and too many isolation movements. Your going to burn out quick if you do that routine more than 2 weeks. Read the stickies on top of the training forum


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> WAY WAY WAY too much volume and too many isolation movements. Your going to burn out quick if you do that routine more than 2 weeks. Read the stickies on top of the training forum



I have been doing this type of routine for over 5 months, and before that it was similar but just 4 day's instead of 5...I have been lifting for over 6 years, theres no way I am burning out, Love it to much!...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yea. 

Too much volume for a guy your size.  No offense of course, Im sure your doing well but if you really want to build a solid foundation, drop about 70 percent of these exercises.

Get your big mass movers up to decent numbers, and when your happy with your size and strength, start incorporation more movements in relation to the bodypart you want to emphasize.

Monday do push movements

bench
Squat
Military Press

Wed do Pulls

Rows
Chins
Deadlifts

Fri do push again , but if you want variety do diff movements

Dips
Standing Press
Leg Press


Etc.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 1, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> I have been doing this type of routine for over 5 months, and before that it was similar but just 4 day's instead of 5...I have been lifting for over 6 years, theres no way I am burning out, Love it to much!...



Then its no wonder why you are having trouble making gains, you've been doing the same thing over and over for the past 6 months+ 

Sooner or later your body adapts to your training program and you need to challenge it in a new way to stimulate change, but hey if its working for you and you can handle that volume go right ahead.

Just sounds silly to me to make a thread for people to critique your program if your set on keeping it


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Yea.
> 
> Too much volume for a guy your size.  No offense of course, Im sure your doing well but if you really want to build a solid foundation, drop about 70 percent of these exercises.
> 
> ...




You call me a guy and say No Offense!....Nice!....


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> Then its no wonder why you are having trouble making gains, you've been doing the same thing over and over for the past 6 months+
> 
> Sooner or later your body adapts to your training program and you need to challenge it in a new way to stimulate change, but hey if its working for you and you can handle that volume go right ahead.
> 
> Just sounds silly to me to make a thread for people to critique your program if your set on keeping it



I do want people to critique, that's why I changed the routine a bit.  Maybe it needs more work, but I can't deny that what I have been doing has been working.  I have had lots of gains, just last night I did much better on squat's!  I am just tryin to figure out what will work better, but am a bit scared that if I drop things to much I will lose what I have....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 1, 2007)

LMAO

I just now noticed your a chick.


Sorry


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> I do want people to critique, that's why I changed the routine a bit. Maybe it needs more work, but I can't deny that what I have been doing has been working. I have had lots of gains, just last night I did much better on squat's! I am just tryin to figure out what will work better, but am a bit scared that if I drop things to much I will lose what I have....



I felt like that when i went from training bodyparts to higher frequency training programs last year.

From making a simple, compound-oriented program i've made more gains in the last 12 months than the previous 2 years combined. In strength, size, and conditioning.

You've just got to do it, dont think about what you could lose, think about what you could gain. And if worst comes to worst (which it wont if you listen to these guys) your gains wont be lost forever, will they? If you can lose it, you can get it back.

But trust me, its a moot point anyway. 6 compound exercises per workout in a fullbody program is far better than 3 compound exercises and 6 isolation anyday.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I felt like that when i went from training bodyparts to higher frequency training programs last year.
> 
> From making a simple, compound-oriented program i've made more gains in the last 12 months than the previous 2 years combined. In strength, size, and conditioning.
> 
> ...




Ok...so, if you don't mind, how would you make the routine?  But I still have to go 5 day's a week, that I will not change...I like my time away, the gym is my stress free zone!...


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Why dont you just go with weights for 4 days and do some bw circuit things for 2 days?


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Why dont you just go with weights for 4 days and do some bw circuit things for 2 days?



That would be 6 day's of working out then?..But that is kinda how I put that new routine, the first 4 days are weights and friday would be more cardio type stuff...jump rope,farmers walks,tread.....


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Personally you know where I stand. And I say 3-4 days working with weights is enough for anyone. If you would like to ad bodyweight only stuff then feel free. But farmer walks are not bodyweight and rear delt work is not bodyweight.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 1, 2007)

You could try a 4 day olympic lifting type program 
2 days lifting + 1 day cardio or sprints + 2 days lifting + 2 days rest.

You said in your previous posts that you would like to try cleans.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Personally you know where I stand. And I say 3-4 days working with weights is enough for anyone. If you would like to ad bodyweight only stuff then feel free. But farmer walks are not bodyweight and rear delt work is not bodyweight.



So basically do just Tread, jump rope, push ups, pull ups/chin ups..  I don't do a whole lot of cardio, so not sure whay else to put in.  I do push ups usually twice a week, but I could just put them in on cardio day.  I don't run, have stomach problems that irritate me when I run....Thanks again for your help..Everyone!..


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

Things such as burpees, birddogs, planks, etc. I am not the best with bw exercises. I am not sure but I think Bakerboy knows alot of them along with a ton of other guys. I have been your boring old powerlifter for a while. Or well thats what I lift for anyways.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 1, 2007)

Personally I don't believe in that "Too much Volume" stuff.If it works for you than it works.I feel just like your body adapts to resistant training(muscle growth)it can also adapt to the amount of work it has to do.I'm not saying overnight but over time it can happen.Its all about trial and error and consistantly changing your routine after a set period,regardless of whatever type of training you do.
 One thing I can say is hit your primary compound movements 1st before you isolate.Like ex. squat before you do leg ext. or whatever.
 I'm curious to know what you train for.For yourself or do you compete in a sport?


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Personally I don't believe in that "Too much Volume" stuff.If it works for you than it works.I feel just like your body adapts to resistant training(muscle growth)it can also adapt to the amount of work it has to do.I'm not saying overnight but over time it can happen.Its all about trial and error and consistantly changing your routine after a set period,regardless of whatever type of training you do.
> One thing I can say is hit your primary compound movements 1st before you isolate.Like ex. squat before you do leg ext. or whatever.
> I'm curious to know what you train for.For yourself or do you compete in a sport?



I usually do a warm up type thing first, like I will do lat pull downs before I do deadlifts.  I always do squats first, I have to or I won't have the strength.  I kinda think the same, I guess that's why I am having trouble with doing less.  I don't compete and probably never will, just Love to lift!...


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 1, 2007)

Your body won't adapt to high volumes if you're overtraining though.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Your body won't adapt to high volumes if you're overtraining though.



You know, I have checked into that some, and found a list of symptoms that you might get if you are overtraining, and I don't really have any except some muscle soreness.  But even when I was only doing full body 3 day's a week, I still got some muscle soreness.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Your body won't adapt to high volumes if you're overtraining though.



 True but the way i mean it is that how would anyone know from where we are that shes overtraining.HOw do we know what she's capable of?Its pretty hard for someone to just look at someones routine and say AAHHHAh!Yup your overtraining.
 Nobody knows you better than you.Unless you have a specific coach of some sort that is with you for every training session and knows you in and out.
 If you take a smart approach to training and learn to listen to your body then thats golden.You've gotta learn when your just being a pussy and when to back off,ya know.

 Billie7: Its a beautiful thing when people have true passion for something,keep up the good work.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

LT81 said:


> True but the way i mean it is that how would anyone know from where we are that shes overtraining.HOw do we know what she's capable of?Its pretty hard for someone to just look at someones routine and say AAHHHAh!Yup your overtraining.
> Nobody knows you better than you.Unless you have a specific coach of some sort that is with you for every training session and knows you in and out.
> If you take a smart approach to training and learn to listen to your body then thats golden.You've gotta learn when your just being a pussy and when to back off,ya know.
> 
> Billie7: Its a beautiful thing when people have true passion for something,keep up the good work.



It is a beautiful thing!...  Thank you, you too!...


----------



## LT81 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Billie7.Why do feel you need to change your program to begin with.Bored,not making gains anywhere,just trying to challenge yourself....?


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 1, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Thanks Billie7.Why do feel you need to change your program to begin with.Bored,not making gains anywhere,just trying to challenge yourself....?



You know... I am not really sure.  I do like my routine and I have been making good gains.  I guess because I know that I don't know everything, and thought maybe getting other peoples opinions might give me some ideas to change things up a little.  I like to learn new exercises, and try to change things up here and there.  I actually made some good progress in my squat yesterday, I have been doing 135 on my last set for 3 reps, and yesterday I did 135 for the last 2 sets 4 reps and 5 reps....It was a good day!..   So, I guess I will keep at it, keep tryin to improve and find new things to do...Thanks for your help!...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Ok...so, if you don't mind, how would you make the routine? But I still have to go 5 day's a week, that I will not change...I like my time away, the gym is my stress free zone!...



5 days really isnt good. I think most people here have already agreed that 4 days really is the maximum. Sure you may have made gains on your program, but you'll make better gains if you have more rest and just make the workouts you have a tad more intense.

Basically just make 3 workouts out of all compound lifts using a full body 3x a week program, and use one day for cardio if you have to. That'll be enough for anyone.

Try that for a while and if even that isnt enough, try using undulating periodisation or alternating supersets for the exercises or something. The former isnt a bad idea anyway, tbh.

If you want to make consistant gains you're gonna have to change things, its that simple.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> You know... I am not really sure.  I do like my routine and I have been making good gains.  I guess because I know that I don't know everything, and thought maybe getting other peoples opinions might give me some ideas to change things up a little.  I like to learn new exercises, and try to change things up here and there.  I actually made some good progress in my squat yesterday, I have been doing 135 on my last set for 3 reps, and yesterday I did 135 for the last 2 sets 4 reps and 5 reps....It was a good day!..   So, I guess I will keep at it, keep tryin to improve and find new things to do...Thanks for your help!...



 Congrats on the squat progress.Can I ask next time you go to squat what are you going to do now?I mean you said 135 last 2 sets for 4/5,right?Ok what working weight did you do before that 90/100lbx5/6 cause(just my opnion,honestly you can tell me to go F@!# myself)I'd warmup til 135 and do working sets there.If your doing actual sets before 135 your kinda fatiguing yourself,before doing some progression.
 How do you feel your form is once you get to 135?Say do you think you can handle it if no real work was done before that?Ex.Bar x2(warmup),60x2(warmup),100x3/4,then grab 135 get a feel for it possible do a rep,to get the feel,then go to work on 135 for whatever.


----------



## mike456 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Thank you, but I used to do "upper/Lower', it was good but not enough.  And 2xs a week just isn't enough either.  I do a lot of the Big Movements..Deadlifts, squats, Push Press, Lunges and been trying to learn Clean and Press.  Thank you for your input though!...



upper lower 2x means 4 days a week  2 upper days and 2 lower days.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 2, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Congrats on the squat progress.Can I ask next time you go to squat what are you going to do now?I mean you said 135 last 2 sets for 4/5,right?Ok what working weight did you do before that 90/100lbx5/6 cause(just my opnion,honestly you can tell me to go F@!# myself)I'd warmup til 135 and do working sets there.If your doing actual sets before 135 your kinda fatiguing yourself,before doing some progression.
> How do you feel your form is once you get to 135?Say do you think you can handle it if no real work was done before that?Ex.Bar x2(warmup),60x2(warmup),100x3/4,then grab 135 get a feel for it possible do a rep,to get the feel,then go to work on 135 for whatever.



This week I did first set at 95lbs for 10 reps, then next set did 115lbs for 10 reps, third set did 135 for 4 reps and last set did 135 for 5 reps.  I can't go straight into 135 without doing one or two sets of at least 95-115.  I have had 3 kids and my hips and low back will give me trouble if I am not carefull.  

It has taken me about 5 months to get to 135, started with 65lb, that's doing ATG, I used to do just parallel, but that seemed to make my back and hips hurt more.  A narrow stance on atg squats feels the best.

It has also been a bit of a mental thing with me, I would freak myself out a little once I got to 135, just kinda scared I wasn't going to make it back up, but thankfully I have gotten over that.  Like I said, I have had some trouble with my low back and hips and don't want to make anything worse.  But overall I am a lot stronger now, and after that last leg day, a whole lot more confident....


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> This week I did first set at 95lbs for 10 reps, then next set did 115lbs for 10 reps, third set did 135 for 4 reps and last set did 135 for 5 reps.  I can't go straight into 135 without doing one or two sets of at least 95-115.  I have had 3 kids and my hips and low back will give me trouble if I am not carefull.
> 
> It has taken me about 5 months to get to 135, started with 65lb, that's doing ATG, I used to do just parallel, but that seemed to make my back and hips hurt more.  A narrow stance on atg squats feels the best.
> 
> It has also been a bit of a mental thing with me, I would freak myself out a little once I got to 135, just kinda scared I wasn't going to make it back up, but thankfully I have gotten over that.  Like I said, I have had some trouble with my low back and hips and don't want to make anything worse.  But overall I am a lot stronger now, and after that last leg day, a whole lot more confident....



 Ok point taken,on the warmming up.I too have fallen victim to my mind fucking with me.I've learned this thru my trainer that a lifter worst enemy are themselves.Its amazing how peolpe pysche themselves out.Kinda worrying too much on what something weighs a being a little to cautious on there approach.
 You carry the bar higher on your neck,I would imagine,right?
 With 3 kids I think your doing just fine.Alot more than most people w/ any.So keep on lifting and get'n stronger.

P.S. I love ur signature.I got the t-shirt But it says "Shut the F@#! Up and Lift"


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 2, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Ok point taken,on the warmming up.I too have fallen victim to my mind fucking with me.I've learned this thru my trainer that a lifter worst enemy are themselves.Its amazing how peolpe pysche themselves out.Kinda worrying too much on what something weighs a being a little to cautious on there approach.
> You carry the bar higher on your neck,I would imagine,right?
> With 3 kids I think your doing just fine.Alot more than most people w/ any.So keep on lifting and get'n stronger.
> 
> P.S. I love ur signature.I got the t-shirt But it says "Shut the F@#! Up and Lift"



hahaha...I love that saying!...Yours is even better!.. 

I do carry it somewhat high, it's just more comfortable for me.  Yeah, I tend to over think it and pysche myself out.  I usually only do that on squat, bench and military press....I don't know why only these, kinda weird.  I think that last session with squats has really made me see that I am capable of doing a lot more!   Thanks again for all your input!  You have been very Nice!..


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> hahaha...I love that saying!...Yours is even better!..
> 
> I do carry it somewhat high, it's just more comfortable for me.  Yeah, I tend to over think it and pysche myself out.  I usually only do that on squat, bench and military press....I don't know why only these, kinda weird.  I think that last session with squats has really made me see that I am capable of doing a lot more!   Thanks again for all your input!  You have been very Nice!..



 On high bar,narrow stance squatting the portions of the stress of the lift is taken a little bit away from your lower back(erectors)since you don't gotta kinda Good morning outta da hole.It's a more quad dominate lift taken away from the glutes a bit.Your back on the way down has to be a tad bit straighter to do it properly.
 With the fear thing it's because these are lifts(squat,bench,military) that we're left in a very vulnerable position.I think everyone's seen or heard of some accidents that kinda stay in the back of your head a bit.
 It's funny cause I compete in Strongman and people think I 'm crazy or something for doing what I do.But it's crazier to me the people that let life go by w/o knowing what ther bodies are capable of.Or even your common,so called gym rat that has been working out for the past 10yrs and nothing has changed.No increase in there lifting ablities,size or even knowledge of lifting.Now that shits crazy.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 2, 2007)

LT81 said:


> On high bar,narrow stance squatting the portions of the stress of the lift is taken a little bit away from your lower back(erectors)since you don't gotta kinda Good morning outta da hole.It's a more quad dominate lift taken away from the glutes a bit.Your back on the way down has to be a tad bit straighter to do it properly.
> With the fear thing it's because these are lifts(squat,bench,military) that we're left in a very vulnerable position.I think everyone's seen or heard of some accidents that kinda stay in the back of your head a bit.
> It's funny cause I compete in Strongman and people think I 'm crazy or something for doing what I do.But it's crazier to me the people that let life go by w/o knowing what ther bodies are capable of.Or even your common,so called gym rat that has been working out for the past 10yrs and nothing has changed.No increase in there lifting ablities,size or even knowledge of lifting.Now that shits crazy.




I feel like my form is pretty good, it's the best way for me to do them without getting back problems.  Don't you think that having strong glutes and ham's helps?  I know that since I have been doing walking Lunges, my squat has been getting better.
I think that is part of it, thinking that there is that posibility that the weight could fall on my head!..  I have heard and seen some scary shit!
Strongman...Nice!  I love to watch that, those guys are amazing!  I agree totally with pushing yourself and tryin to see what you are really capable of.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> I feel like my form is pretty good, it's the best way for me to do them without getting back problems.  Don't you think that having strong glutes and ham's helps?  I know that since I have been doing walking Lunges, my squat has been getting better.
> I think that is part of it, thinking that there is that posibility that the weight could fall on my head!..  I have heard and seen some scary shit!
> Strongman...Nice!  I love to watch that, those guys are amazing!  I agree totally with pushing yourself and tryin to see what you are really capable of.



 Oh definetly the glutes and hams are amajor part.If you take a look at your legs regardless size,glutes and hams make up 60% of your leg.Thats where the brunt of your power comes from.I like to say "I get from my momma" but thats another story I'm saying in your specific style wats happening.
 Other excersises besides lunges that would help would be bulgarian split squats,natural glute/ham raises and lots of lower back and general core work.
 Believe it or not  having some one(that knows what there doing) critique your technique helps alot better than anything else hands down.U'd be amazed.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 2, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Oh definetly the glutes and hams are amajor part.If you take a look at your legs regardless size,glutes and hams make up 60% of your leg.Thats where the brunt of your power comes from.I like to say "I get from my momma" but thats another story I'm saying in your specific style wats happening.
> Other excersises besides lunges that would help would be bulgarian split squats,natural glute/ham raises and lots of lower back and general core work.
> Believe it or not  having some one(that knows what there doing) critique your technique helps alot better than anything else hands down.U'd be amazed.



Yeah, I should have the owner of my gym watch as I do them just to make sure.  He is a bodybuilder, has won a few comp's.  I do strive to have good form in everything, it's kinda stupid to do something with poor form and end up hurting yourself or not gaining like you would with proper form.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Yeah, I should have the owner of my gym watch as I do them just to make sure.  He is a bodybuilder, has won a few comp's.  I do strive to have good form in everything, it's kinda stupid to do something with poor form and end up hurting yourself or not gaining like you would with proper form.



There u go thats an idea.What are your current goals?


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 2, 2007)

LT81 said:


> There u go thats an idea.What are your current goals?



Hmmm...Well, to get to 155 squat is the most important right now. Basically just to get stronger and look as good as possible.  I would like to get better at bench, it's my worst lift. I tried doing some negatives last week, in hopes that might help some.

Just kinda like my journal headline "Tryin to be a better me".  I don't think that I will ever compete in anything, but who know's, never say never!..   I am really trying to get a bit bigger but don't want to push it to the point that I am not looking feminin.

I just love what I am doing, just want to keep getting better.  I set small goals and when I reach them I set new ones.  I have been at this now for over 6 years, and I never get sick of it, I just want more.  It truley is a lifestyle.  I have 3 girls and want to set a good example for them.  It would be  nice to be a hot grandma too!... 

So...What about you?  What are your goals, have you won any strongman competitions?
BTW.....I have been thinking about pushing my car up the street, just for fun and a great full body workout!...What do you think?...It's a Ford Expedition!..


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Hmmm...Well, to get to 155 squat is the most important right now. Basically just to get stronger and look as good as possible.  I would like to get better at bench, it's my worst lift. I tried doing some negatives last week, in hopes that might help some.
> 
> Just kinda like my journal headline "Tryin to be a better me".  I don't think that I will ever compete in anything, but who know's, never say never!..   I am really trying to get a bit bigger but don't want to push it to the point that I am not looking feminin.
> 
> ...



 Well its awesome see that your accomplishing your goals and staying positive/extremely motivated.I could help you out w/ the Bench it's kinda just like squatting.You break the movement down into sections and work from there but we'll get into that later if you want?
 Being a hot grandma is after your a hot mom and it looks like your already there 
 Currently I've done 10 show in 3 yrs.Won 2 and never placed lower than 5th so far.I'm currently ranked 7th in the country in the 231lbs1s and working on my weaknesses to get my pro card but it ain't gonna happen overnight so just chipping away til the day comes.
 Expedition, I guarantee that you can do it.Once you get it started just don't stop and the car will move basically for you.I think your gonna need 2 personally but that's just me.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 2, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Well its awesome see that your accomplishing your goals and staying positive/extremely motivated.I could help you out w/ the Bench it's kinda just like squatting.You break the movement down into sections and work from there but we'll get into that later if you want?
> Being a hot grandma is after your a hot mom and it looks like your already there
> Currently I've done 10 show in 3 yrs.Won 2 and never placed lower than 5th so far.I'm currently ranked 7th in the country in the 231lbs1s and working on my weaknesses to get my pro card but it ain't gonna happen overnight so just chipping away til the day comes.
> Expedition, I guarantee that you can do it.Once you get it started just don't stop and the car will move basically for you.I think your gonna need 2 personally but that's just me.



hahaha...Two huh!...  Wow, sounds like you are pretty darn good!  What is your best event? and worst?  I would love to hear what you have on getting better at bench, I really do suck at it...


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> hahaha...Two huh!...  Wow, sounds like you are pretty darn good!  What is your best event? and worst?  I would love to hear what you have on getting better at bench, I really do suck at it...



Ha no I meant YOU can probably do 2....HAha..That was funny

 Since I've started I've always taken a liken to events that involved any type of deadlift.Dead for reps,max weight,farmers(picking them up is a dead variation).I have a pretty strong posterior (so I've been told).Helps me alot on stones.I work on being explosive alot so it can carry over to alotta of the events.You can't move heavy weights if your slow.I like medley's where you would say flip an 800lb tire x50ft,then pull a 500lb sledx50ft and whatever crazy thing they can think of.It's an awesome gut check,ya know.
 Currently my worst would be pressing for reps,alot better for just one rep.But I'm doing the work to get better at it.( All the pressing is overhead in strongman)
 With the Bench you've gotta look and find where you're weak at da bottom,mid press or lockout and that'll dictate what you've gotta do.
 There so much to talk about that I could type forever.So just go to www.elitefts.com and take a look at there articles section and look around at all there write-ups alot on bench pressing.(Powerlifting Articles)
 Another thing that's pretty cool that they got is a Excersise Index,which you just click on whatever topic you wanna learn about and shows pix with detail on some pretty cool stuff.
 But if anything else tell me where you feel weak during the lift?And I could probably help somehow.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 2, 2007)

For me on the bench it's when I get down to the bottom and just as I start to push up, that's when it's the hardest for me.  Some body mentioned that doing more read delt work might help with bench.  I do lack some in my rear delt's.  I will check out that site though.
The stones are a great event, I love watching them do that.  I just started doing Push Press not long ago, it's lots of fun!  I did Deadlift's tonight and went up 10lbs, I am at 175 now.  My back still gives me trouble, but it's better now then it was.....


----------



## LT81 (Feb 3, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> For me on the bench it's when I get down to the bottom and just as I start to push up, that's when it's the hardest for me.  Some body mentioned that doing more read delt work might help with bench.  I do lack some in my rear delt's.  I will check out that site though.
> The stones are a great event, I love watching them do that.  I just started doing Push Press not long ago, it's lots of fun!  I did Deadlift's tonight and went up 10lbs, I am at 175 now.  My back still gives me trouble, but it's better now then it was.....



 Ok w/ the bench let me just 1st give you some tips that might help.

1)Bar placement in your hands should be across the ends of your palms.The bar should line up right over your wrists,almost like it can fall out if not to be careful.The reason for this is you want the most direct drive period.If its not in your hand but bending your wrists back thats no good

2)Bar travel on the bottom should line up right over your lower pecs w/your shoulders tucked underneath in your sides not out at a 90 degree pointing out elbows towards your right and left,elbows towards your feet.

3)Your upper back shoukd be pressed aganist the pad as tight as possible with your shoulder blades pulled together and should be quite uncomfortable honestly.

4)Feet.Find a happy medium where your able to press your feet on the ground and stabilize and get some kinda drive on the bottom w/o raising your hips drastically.

On each part of these setup techniques can go into alot further detail if possible but just thought these would be some quick pointers.Let me ask how good are you on pushups?

Sounds like to me that(with bottom being your weak point)your pecs and front delts aren't strong enough to just muscle the weight up in yuor scenario.
Thats where proper technique can truly help you out..

How bout some dumbell work for now to really build up the stabilizers in those shoulders,along with a easier and more natural ROM.Do your feel shakey on the bottom,when trying to come up(w/ a barbell)?Tell me what you think?

Stones are by far my favorite...its fun cause the crowd usually really gets into it and I really feed off the crowd.Wow,push presses huh you don't see many people training that if they don't have too.Thats awesome..Where you from by the way?


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I really think pecs and delts need to get better.  Thank you for those tips , I will definitely try them out next week.  I do DB presses quite a bit, my max on those is 40lb DB's, last set usually 6-8 reps.

Push Ups, I am not to bad at them, can usually do like 25-30 first set, then drop down from there.

I was born in Cali. Burbank area.  I now live in Oregon.  It's a beautiful state!...   How bout you?
Well, got lots to do today, have to take my daughter to a concert tonight, her first one!...It's going to be a long night!... 
TTYL....Billie


----------



## LT81 (Feb 3, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Yeah, I really think pecs and delts need to get better.  Thank you for those tips , I will definitely try them out next week.  I do DB presses quite a bit, my max on those is 40lb DB's, last set usually 6-8 reps.
> 
> Push Ups, I am not to bad at them, can usually do like 25-30 first set, then drop down from there.
> 
> ...



Yeah think those are your culprits right there(pecs and delts)

Its alot easier(at least for me) to see pix when I'm trying to learn stuff.So if you need pix just let me know?

I think your alot stronger than you let on,but its ok to be humble.

I was born and still live in New York,about 40 mins north outside of NYC(actually lived w/parents in Puerto Rico when i was really young,we own a house over there)What kinda concert is it that your daughter is doing.Well have fun and stay safe....talk to you soon


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 3, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Yeah think those are your culprits right there(pecs and delts)
> 
> Its alot easier(at least for me) to see pix when I'm trying to learn stuff.So if you need pix just let me know?
> 
> ...



New York...Cool!  I am takin her to a rap concert, it's some group she likes.  It's the first time she has ever been to one.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 3, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> New York...Cool!  I am takin her to a rap concert, it's some group she likes.  It's the first time she has ever been to one.



Who we're they?Do you remember there name?Was it your 1st or are you down w/ hip hop hiphopanoumis...(funny part of some Adam Sandler movie).

When the next time your training?And what are you doing?


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 4, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Who we're they?Do you remember there name?Was it your 1st or are you down w/ hip hop hiphopanoumis...(funny part of some Adam Sandler movie).
> 
> When the next time your training?And what are you doing?



hahaha....Yeah, I am down with all that shiznit!....  J/K!  It's a band called "Tech Nine" I am not sure how famous they are, probably not to considering they are playin in Ashland.

I go back to the gym on Monday, I alway's have the weekends off.  But sometimes I do cardio stuff.  This week I think I am going to have about the same routine....So Mon. will be chest, I will do Reg. Bench this week and try it how you suggested.

Well..I am going to get things goin, It's Super Bowl Sunday!..Yeay!  Go BEARS!  I am really a Bronco fan, but I think it would be cool if the Bears win it.  But I also like Peyton, so it's win..win either way!... 
Have a great day!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2007)

this might help in understanding how to execute unfamiliar exercises.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## LT81 (Feb 4, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> hahaha....Yeah, I am down with all that shiznit!....  J/K!  It's a band called "Tech Nine" I am not sure how famous they are, probably not to considering they are playin in Ashland.
> 
> I go back to the gym on Monday, I alway's have the weekends off.  But sometimes I do cardio stuff.  This week I think I am going to have about the same routine....So Mon. will be chest, I will do Reg. Bench this week and try it how you suggested.
> 
> ...


   Sounds like you girls had fun..thats cool.."Tech Nine" never heard of them but there name sounds pretty cool,I guess.

   Yeah,I'm not a fan of either teams but you've gotta love super bowl sunday...Actually I just love the commercials Weekends off are awesome,do the work during the week and enjoy the weekend.But I'll talk to you later and tell me how those pointers come along...


----------



## LT81 (Feb 4, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> this might help in understanding how to execute unfamiliar exercises.
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html



good link boss thanks for that


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Billie7 (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, I tried doing bench using the tips you gave me and I have to say it felt better.  I didn't go up in weight yet, but I think I might be able to soon.  I felt like the hand position was much better....Thank You!... 

Hopefully I will get better at it!  I am going to work a little harder on the delt's too!  I was thinking I should do the Bent over row's, what do you think would be best for hitting the rear delts?


----------



## LT81 (Feb 6, 2007)

Glad I could help a bit.Yeah,I would say bar placement in hands makes the most difference.With that and keeping your upper back pressed aganist the pad as hard as possible really makes a difference.Its funny cause I know I'm in the right position when I feel the most uncomfortable,ha.Not just laying on the bench like a log.
 Bent rows should be in everyone's arsenal.I'd try and hit all the variations of mixed grip, hands down and even palms up(puts more stress on the bicep,but very effective).Single arm w/ dumbells is always a favorite also.
 Rear delt work i like using dumbells.Personally I don't touch any machines for anything so I like using dumbells for these.Try laying on an incline bench (at about the same angle you would do presses)but face the other way with stomach towards the pad, and pick your feet up.Then raise laterally,put take it easy cause its a true isolation.Second I like to go to a decline bench,lock only my legs in standing up,bend over a do some other raises(to the side).But what this does is keep you from using your body to swing up the weights,and truly use rear delts. 
 If you want more I could add to these,but just happy that your using my advice.

Oh yeah I forgot to mention I was adding some pix of myself in the members gallery and seen your very muscular shot of your back.It's pretty impressive seems like you have some good delts going on there missy.....


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you again for the help...I appreciate it!...   I will be doing the Row's and mixing up the grip.  The one laying on the incline bench sounds interesting, might try that too.

Thanks for the comment on my back pic!...


----------



## LT81 (Feb 6, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Thank you again for the help...I appreciate it!...   I will be doing the Row's and mixing up the grip.  The one laying on the incline bench sounds interesting, might try that too.
> 
> Thanks for the comment on my back pic!...



  Hey thats what friends are for(ok you can say that was corny, I know)
 See you later


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 6, 2007)

hahaha....A little corny, but that's ok!... 

TTYL....


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2007)

billie, if you try doing military presses from the back side (VERY CAREFULLY), you'll not only beef up your rear delts but the entire deltoid region overall. You must remain steadfast in your from, however, and never let the weight drop past your earlobes. It's a good exercise, you just need to be very careful with it. I do those right up to my final contest week, and my shoulder are my best feature on stage front, side and back.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 6, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> billie, if you try doing military presses from the back side (VERY CAREFULLY), you'll not only beef up your rear delts but the entire deltoid region overall. You must remain steadfast in your from, however, and never let the weight drop past your earlobes. It's a good exercise, you just need to be very careful with it. I do those right up to my final contest week, and my shoulder are my best feature on stage front, side and back.



Are you talking about reg. Military press with dumbbells (seated)?  Or Barbell behind the head?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 6, 2007)

Barbell behind the head


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 6, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Barbell behind the head



I have done them some, but not much lately.  I have been doing Push Press instead.  I do DB Millitary press, Plate raises, push press, lateral raises, seated one arm lateral raise, and going to do Row's too.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey B7(I can call you B7 can't I,just like the way it rolls off the tongue)

 Did you try them rows yet or the rear delt movements?


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 7, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Hey B7(I can call you B7 can't I,just like the way it rolls off the tongue)
> 
> Did you try them rows yet or the rear delt movements?



Sure....Everytime I read that I want to say "BINGO"....   Not yet, I have shoulder day tomorrow.  Today is Leg day...Yes!..I love Leg day!...


----------



## LT81 (Feb 7, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Sure....Everytime I read that I want to say "BINGO"....   Not yet, I have shoulder day tomorrow.  Today is Leg day...Yes!..I love Leg day!...



 Ha...Bingo didnt even think of that..funny.Oh yes the wonderful leg day,I can see it now,walking all slow,not bending the knees and absolutely hating stairs..at least thats how I feel after a heavy lower day.Especially if I do calves I tend to walk like a T-Rex after that....


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 7, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Ha...Bingo didnt even think of that..funny.Oh yes the wonderful leg day,I can see it now,walking all slow,not bending the knees and absolutely hating stairs..at least thats how I feel after a heavy lower day.Especially if I do calves I tend to walk like a T-Rex after that....



haha...Exactly!  There is like 4 steps to go up to get out the front door...ugh!  I am doing squat's, lunges and leg extentions and probably standing calf raise.  I am hopefully going to up the weight on squat's, I did 135 for 2 set's at 4-5 reps, so this week I am going to try for a least one set at 145 for at least 3 reps...


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Sure....Everytime I read that I want to say "BINGO"....   Not yet, I have shoulder day tomorrow.  Today is Leg day...Yes!..I love Leg day!...


you like leg day? What the hell are you crazy or masochistic?? I can be rest assured to puke at least once a month while doing legs. It's fun!
Walking out of the gym and the following day are the greatest-my wife and son have a field day on insults with me. The usual "you do it to yourself" all the way up to pairing a walking crack with my bald head. They get pretty creative at times.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 7, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> haha...Exactly!  There is like 4 steps to go up to get out the front door...ugh!  I am doing squat's, lunges and leg extentions and probably standing calf raise.  I am hopefully going to up the weight on squat's, I did 135 for 2 set's at 4-5 reps, so this week I am going to try for a least one set at 145 for at least 3 reps...



 Get er dun!!!!!Thats the way to attack them weights,actually I'm going to go train myself...Some push presses and stone work..I've got a show coming up and plan on killin it..so have fun and lift hard.

 Oh yeah did  I tell you I train outside and right now it's 20 degrees outside...Ahhh yes cold metal,bare hands, truly not for the your everyday person. But hey someones gotta show em how its done...see u later


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 7, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> you like leg day? What the hell are you crazy or masochistic?? I can be rest assured to puke at least once a month while doing legs. It's fun!



haha...I used to hate it like most, but I am getting pretty good at it now, the better I get at something the more I like it.  But.... now bench I suck at and dread doing it...  But hopefully in time will get better at that too!...


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> haha...I used to hate it like most, but I am getting pretty good at it now, the better I get at something the more I like it.  But.... now bench I suck at and dread doing it...  But hopefully in time will get better at that too!...


chest was probably the biggest pain in the ass for a very long time. I did however beat it and I did by way of a routine I found in an old Ironman mag dated back about 30 years ago. I had to try it. It worked beautifully. It concentrated on one day of heavy compound movements and another day of chest but with isolation moves. I went on this routine and brought up about 2 inches with ridiculous definition. All other bodyparts took a backseat to maintenance while I did this. It worked. Now, chest is my favorite day.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 7, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Get er dun!!!!!Thats the way to attack them weights,actually I'm going to go train myself...Some push presses and stone work..I've got a show coming up and plan on killin it..so have fun and lift hard.
> 
> Oh yeah did  I tell you I train outside and right now it's 20 degrees outside...Ahhh yes cold metal,bare hands, truly not for the your everyday person. But hey someones gotta show em how its done...see u later



You are Crazy!  20 degree's..No way!  I am a warm weather girl, 90+ and I'm happy!  I wouldn't mind training outside, but only if it's a least 70!...  It'll make you tough though!..Good for you!...


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 7, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> you like leg day? What the hell are you crazy or masochistic?? I can be rest assured to puke at least once a month while doing legs. It's fun!
> Walking out of the gym and the following day are the greatest-my wife and son have a field day on insults with me. The usual "you do it to yourself" all the way up to pairing a walking crack with my bald head. They get pretty creative at times.



hahaha...My girls aren't really into what I do..to busy doing girly things.  But my husband and I make fun of each other, like two day's after heavy lunges and you feel like someone kicked you in the ass several times, tryin to sit can be quite funny!...


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> hahaha...My girls aren't really into what I do..to busy doing girly things.  But my husband and I make fun of each other, like two day's after heavy lunges and you feel like someone kicked you in the ass several times, tryin to sit can be quite funny!...


especially after stiff leg deads.


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 7, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> especially after stiff leg deads.



I have never done stiff leg deads, I do reg. dead's though.  I actually just went up 10lbs, now at 175...which is not great! But have only been workin on them for a few months now.  I did them a little more than a year ago, and had some back and hip trouble, so had to lay off....   It feels great to do them again!..


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2007)

SLD's are excellent for hamstring development. I love them. They reach into the back of the leg no other exercise. These are first on my leg day, followed by squats.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey B7 what you've been to...How's training going....Did you like any of the excersises I described earlier?
 Maybe I'm all messed up but doesn't Oregon get pretty cold?Talk to you soon


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 12, 2007)

LT81 said:


> Hey B7 what you've been to...How's training going....Did you like any of the excersises I described earlier?
> Maybe I'm all messed up but doesn't Oregon get pretty cold?Talk to you soon



Hey,
  Yeah, it does get pretty cold here, we had a little snow a couple weeks ago.  We don't get snow to often on the valley floor.  It's been in the 40-50's lately.  I did the Bent over row's last week and will probably do them again this week.

I am needing to change up my back work a little... I do lat pull downs, deadlifts,  a machine that you pull back the handles (not sure what its called) T-bar, seated cable row's, V-bar pull downs, and One arm DB row's....I try to get in some pull ups here and there.  What do you think I should put in or take out?


----------



## LT81 (Feb 12, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Hey,
> Yeah, it does get pretty cold here, we had a little snow a couple weeks ago.  We don't get snow to often on the valley floor.  It's been in the 40-50's lately.  I did the Bent over row's last week and will probably do them again this week.
> 
> I am needing to change up my back work a little... I do lat pull downs, deadlifts,  a machine that you pull back the handles (not sure what its called) T-bar, seated cable row's, V-bar pull downs, and One arm DB row's....I try to get in some pull ups here and there.  What do you think I should put in or take out?



 40's-50's ha maybe in a couple of weeks over here.Still in the mid to lower 20's but its alright you get used to it.We're supposed to get some snow tonite,yeah just what I need on my commute to work,Ha...
 My personal opinion is to keep the good bread and butter movements Deads(best movement hands down),one arm rows,bent over rows,seated cable rows.You should still hit the lats though so end w/ a lat movement of choice.
 You've got pretty much all the movemnts covered so I'd say just rotate the movements a bit from W.O. to W.O.
 Yeah it can get quite old after a while if you don't change things up a bit.
 Pullups are awesome try them in all different grips too.Palms out wide,Palms in(recruits more bicep),and neutral(palms facing ea.other).Honestly I tend to start just about every other W.O w/ pullups,just as a good upper body warmup.
 Also don't neglect to shrug also.I'm assuming you already do these but if not get to em.Try um seated w/dumbells,works pretty good.
 Also from your back pic it seems like quite a bit of development going on,so whatever your doing its been working fine.Hope this helps take care...TTYS


----------



## Billie7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I guess I will just rotate things around a bit.  I am going to do deads only every other week, when I do them to often, my lower back gets pretty sore.  (Just issue's I have had since having kids!)  But I think I will be able to lift more if I give it more time inbetween.
I think I will start off with some pull ups, then end with lat pulls like you suggested.
Thanks for the help..again!.. 
TTYL...Billie


----------



## LT81 (Feb 13, 2007)

Billie7 said:


> Yeah, I guess I will just rotate things around a bit.  I am going to do deads only every other week, when I do them to often, my lower back gets pretty sore.  (Just issue's I have had since having kids!)  But I think I will be able to lift more if I give it more time inbetween.
> I think I will start off with some pull ups, then end with lat pulls like you suggested.
> Thanks for the help..again!..
> TTYL...Billie



 Yeah the way that I've found that works for me is pull or squat every 10 days.With W.O's in between but usually overhead work,or some accessory excersises.This is even including Strongman training on the weekends.Kinda gives me enough time to recover to go at it again with SQ/Dead.
 Actual in between my heavy days I'll do speed work thats not as taxing but very beneficial for me.At about 55%-60%of 1Rm's for any movement.(SQ,Dead,Press)
 Now this is what works for me,And how I go about it....You'll probably learn everybody has there own way at goin about it.


----------

